# تكسير الدهون والتخلص من السيلوليت مع مختصين



## تكنولوجيا المستقبل (15 يونيو 2014)

بمناسبة افتتاح قسم الجلدية والتجميل والسمنة

بمستوصف الأمل الطبي 4
الرياض - حي الورود

نقدم لكم خصم على البرامج التالية :
تكسير الدهون التخلص من السليوليت
مع احدث جهاز لشد
العضلات و التنحيف
6 جلسات تكسير دهون 6 جلسات كوانتم
فقط 2000 ريال
خصم على معالجات البشره



للإستفسار والحجز
0544842709
0544842309


----------

